# What makes a comfortable apron?



## wbusby1

This might seem crazy to some, but I feel that aprons can really be distracting and even cause back & neck pain. I'm now working in a kitchen were I bring my own apron and I need to get one or two more. Thoughts on styles or tips for what makes them more comfortable?

So far I only wear collared shirts (gets the weight of my neck), don't weigh down the waist tie with lots of towels, try to find one that fits my size.

I just heard of cross back aprons which look like they could be comfortable (but maybe not?)

What do y'all recommend?


----------



## panda

The cheap thin light white ones you can get in bulk are my favorite.


----------



## daveb

Gotta have pockets. I would like to like a nice apron but have not found one I felt worth owning. My preferred is the $10 Chefwear bib with a pen / thermo pocket and two others.


----------



## S-Line

Definitely crossbacks. It took me the longest time to go from bib to cross back because I thought they looked stupid. But they are so comfortable not having to deal with the next strap. Only thing is putting it on and taking it off is a hassle


----------



## ThEoRy

I wear these in black.

Chef Works Two Pocket Bistro Apron (122A) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003KN21W4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## labor of love

I couldnt imagine getting home every night and throwing an apron in the washing machine and dryer to be ready for the next day. Might as well find an inexpensive apron that suits your needs and grab several.


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah I have like a dozen of those.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

S-Line said:


> Definitely crossbacks. It took me the longest time to go from bib to cross back because I thought they looked stupid. But they are so comfortable not having to deal with the next strap. Only thing is putting it on and taking it off is a hassle


+1 my cross-back apron changed my neck pain significantly. 

I've got one from Hedly & Bennett https://www.hedleyandbennett.com/collections/all-aprons/products/moss-apron

Spendy but very worth it in the long run


----------



## zitangy

I had mine custom sewn .. via etsy and had pockets sewn .. double layer to put in knives when required for transportation and also slip in m.phone and a pack of cigarettes 

Next version will hv the pockets just on thigh area.

Was gifted a leather xback apron.. comfortable.. spread out the load on both shoulders as to just the area. Prefer just the half height apron.. Less material to iron...

Hv fun...z


----------



## Chef Doom

You mean to tell me you cheap MOFOS will spend $1000+ on a Honyaki destined to be a drawer queen, compete in a Battle Royale for the smallest opportunity at a Shigefusa, and wait 2+ years for Marko or Dave to provide with a custom blade, but won't spend more than a few dollars for an apron? 

That is like a standard Hobo walking around with a Rolex watch.


----------



## labor of love

Chef Doom said:


> You mean to tell me you cheap MOFOS will spend $1000+ on a Honyaki destined to be a drawer queen, compete in a Battle Royale for the smallest opportunity at a Shigefusa, and wait 2+ years for Marko or Dave to provide with a custom blade, but won't spend more than a few dollars for an apron?
> 
> That is like a standard Hobo walking around with a Rolex watch.



I realize youre just cracking a joke here but I wanted to point out that I recently ordered 2 custom knives from Marko and they were both ready to ship in 4 weeks. Infact, I wasnt quite prepared to pay that soon as I had always heard through the rumor mill that his work could take quite awhile, but in reality for me that wasnt the case. Hell, he didnt even ask for a deposit.


----------



## panda

i'm saying i actually prefer the $2 aprons over something like a bragard, reason is that i find it more comfortable because it weighs almost nothing.


----------



## dough

Ya I completely agree with panda. I have tried others and Im happiest in the light cheap ones.


----------



## Cashn

Im for the cheapies, its an apron and most likely to get bleached/covered in the most caustic cleaning chemicals I can buy. What Ive found helps the most is to wear a shirt with a collar. For some reason just having a collar helps keep the apron from feeling like its pulling down and making me hunch over.


----------



## slengteng

My girlfriend makes my aprons and kniferolls <3


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> i'm saying i actually prefer the $2 aprons over something like a bragard, reason is that i find it more comfortable because it weighs almost nothing.


You could get a custom apron based on linen. All the light weight aspects plus the added hipster elitist aspect.


----------



## Chef Doom

So what what we need is a comfortable light weight apron made out of pure silk along with the following collard shirt

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dol...ements%3D&eItemId=prod133560018&cmCat=product


----------



## panda

i have zero interest investing in something i'm going to get dirty every time i use it


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> i have zero interest investing in something i'm going to get dirty every time i use it


Like a knife? [emoji12]


----------



## labor of love

Aprons are like condoms, use them once and discard.


----------



## panda

watch out for the ones that poke holes in em


----------



## Chef Doom

labor of love said:


> Aprons are like condoms, use them once and discard.


You are not getting the full potential out of your condoms. I get at least to rounds per rubber.


----------



## Chef Doom

panda said:


> watch out for the ones that poke holes in em


That is why you avoid the vending machine


----------



## Bacon king tone

Get a cross back apron it takes all of the weight off your neck, I personally prefer the blue bragard aprons


----------



## WildBoar

Bacon king tone said:


> Get a cross back apron it takes all of the weight off your neck, I personally prefer the blue bragard aprons


Race to 50 posts so you can sell some knives?


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> Race to 50 posts so you can sell some knives?



No. He was just trying to see how many posts he could make in 13 minutes. 1.18 posts per minute. Not bad.


----------



## ramenlegend

ThEoRy said:


> No. He was just trying to see how many posts he could make in 13 minutes. 1.18 posts per minute. Not bad.



Well, I too prefer blue Bragard aprons. Evening if it is spamming, I appreciate him not promoting ******** hipster aprons such as hedley and bennett and the like.


----------



## panda

i wear the blue bragard aprons at work, while i find the cheap white ones more comfortable, i have to swap them out multiple times a day. where as the bragard ones are rugged and dont get so nasty looking.


----------



## HRC_64

*** is this?


----------



## panda

this one
https://www.bragardusa.com/aprons/bib-apron/travel-blue-wide-pouch-apron.html


----------



## Bacon king tone

labor of love said:


> Aprons are like condoms, use them once and discard.





ThEoRy said:


> No. He was just trying to see how many posts he could make in 13 minutes. 1.18 posts per minute. Not bad.



Bet i can beat % that and still have more relatable comments than most


----------



## Nomsdotcom

ramenlegend said:


> Well, I too prefer blue Bragard aprons. Evening if it is spamming, I appreciate him not promoting ******** hipster aprons such as hedley and bennett and the like.


My Hedley and Bennett has served me very well and I recommended it with the stipulation that it's overpriced. Maybe it's like the shig/Kato of aprons? 
What makes it hipster?


----------



## Matus

I have the double sided one from Jon. I use the blue side for cooking and the gray side for sharpening. I like it a lot [emoji106]


----------



## ramenlegend

Nomsdotcom said:


> My Hedley and Bennett has served me very well and I recommended it with the stipulation that it's overpriced. Maybe it's like the shig/Kato of aprons?
> What makes it hipster?



I retract my statement. My apologies, I've been in a grumpy mood lately. I got in a verbal battle with a feminist last night and learned my lesson.


----------



## minibatataman

labor of love said:


> Aprons are like condoms, use them once and discard.



I always thought condoms are like knives... Hand wash only, no dishwashers. Also hate when others use mine.


----------



## Chef Doom

minibatataman said:


> I always thought condoms are like knives... Hand wash only, no dishwashers. Also hate when others use mine.


[emoji23]


----------



## Chef Doom

ramenlegend said:


> I retract my statement. My apologies, I've been in a grumpy mood lately. I got in a verbal battle with a feminist last night and learned my lesson.


You have to remember that women do not argue for the same reasons that men do. Which is why it is always great to see 2 women argue because there is rarely a resolution. Often they end with hugs and kisses which is very erotic, or they walk off angry and bitter which is also erotic.

2 men arguing can always be resolved with fists.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Chef Doom said:


> You have to remember that women do not argue for the same reasons that men do. Which is why it is always great to see 2 women argue because there is rarely a resolution. Often they end with hugs and kisses which is very erotic, or they walk off angry and bitter which is also erotic.
> 
> 2 men arguing can always be resolved with fists.


...


----------



## ecchef

Arguing with a feminist is the same as arguing with a man. A very emotional and unstable man.


----------



## Chef Doom

That is because most feminists that argue like that are starving for a blood filled cucumber with a warm frosting ejection mechanism and they tend to turn their frustrations into blind rage.


----------



## panda

i'm loving the randomness of a thread about aprons turning into a feminism debate. hahahaha


----------

